# Turkish gun shops go from back alley to mall



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I thought that some of the gun enthusiasts and gun rights people would find the article interesting.



> *Turkish gun shops go from back alley to mall*
> 
> _Sunday, April 11, 2010
> ÖZGÜR Ö&#286;RET
> ...


The entire article is at this link:

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/n.php?n=a-8216world8217-of-guns-and-then-some-2010-04-11


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

Wow, just wow the turkeys are going to be armed, before long they will be arming the squirrels, oh wait they are already.









DNR better do something about this before some hunter gets hurt now what to do today?


----------

